# Rims for the Rex



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gonna look sweet once I get some shoes to put on them. will have to get better ones during the day. 










Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Going to look awesome.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice lookin wheels


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

What kind r they


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

They look great! I like a black wheel. Against that camo, they are gonna shine. Good choice, I know you have been doing some research. You gonna put some Term's on them? or what?


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Derek rhodes said:


> What kind r they


I'm pretty sure their No limit.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Look nice........

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they need something... oh yeah I got it.....tires


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice! I'm pretty sure those will add a way better look then those camo wheels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they are no limit octanes 

Prolly not getting terms. They just cost too much 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Really nice I'm def diggin them are they a bronze kinda color if so that's gonna so awesome on the Rex.....now the hard part which tires to go with I know what I would be throwing on that bad boy.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah they are black. Just dark in the garage last night + flash from camera. 

The are matte black octane tracer no edge (if you go to the site you will see what all that means lol)

I still really want OLR's but... I can't seem to find any used for a good deal. I did find a decent deal on some XTR's w/in driving range. $300 picked up. They are a little worn but still have most their tread. Looks like they are worn down past the sippies.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice wheels.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

those will nice on the rex


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im gonna give my .02 but you can take it orr leave it.....i just figured i would say on the rex i think if your gonna do a 27-28in tire....def do atleast all wides...and i think you can find a better deal then those xtrs. they are def worn quite a bit, we used to have a set of them in 26's and was not very pleased with them they ride good but thats about it....many other tires that ride good and perform better.....just keep your eye peeled and dont do like i use to and jump on the first set you see lol....i was bad about that. but as far as the wheels they are def nice and different then most....great choice on that now get the rubbers lol


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i dont think the xtr's are that bad my buddy traded for a set off here awhile back and they do pretty good great trail tire and ok in the mud he's got 27's and can almost go wherever we can just gotta work a lil harder in the nasty mud they impressed me for being a trail tire but i dont think they are worth 300 for just tires that are worn a lil maybe 225-250ish imo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you're both right. They are a bit worn down for $300. If I could get them for $200 or $225 it would be worth it I think. But he lives 3 hrs away & I asked him to meet me in the middle in meridian & he said ok but I'll need the full $300. Can't really blame him I'd have said the same thing. 

If I could get my hands on some 30" s/w zillas for cheap I'd jump. I know I said no to them at first but... Size/weight ratio they just can't be beat. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

The terms cost alot but man are they a nice tire. Having owned them before I loved them but I dont know if id buy another set purely on price and definately not on performance cause they are an awesome all around tire but they are costly


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh an on the all wides, It's going to be better ot stay skinny on the front for the rex. Steeing would be a PITA w/ wides on the front & no pwr steering. I keep the stockers at 8psi otherwise it get's hard to steer.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea but gotta think positive it will pull harder in sticky stuff and make your arms stronger at the same time.....woohoo win win if ya ask me lol naww i understand


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ In all your dealings if you see a set of s/w 30" zilla's holla. Or OLR's. Gotta be a good deal though lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

My buddies Rex wouldn't clear 29.5 Terms or 30" Zillas he had to trim quite a bit of inner fender in the front and they still rubbed at full turn and that was on 6" wheels with springs turned all the way up.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

really? What year? 

I see others running 28's w/ plenty of room. Zilla's run a little short so I figured they would work. IF not I guess that means Id just have to order a lift kit


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

in all my dealings hahahaha i got a set of 27 s/w mudlites in the garage with your name all over them like 90 percent tread hey and they are for 14's lol


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ what happened to taking it easy?? lol just lift it law it and ride it might as well do it right the 1st time and be done


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well even if I put a mild lift on it and keep mild tires it will still be very trailable.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i see where this is gonna go....mild to wild and wasting money in the process i have did it 10 million times lol......but hey it is a addiction, that i seem to be stuck in


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> really? What year?
> 
> I see others running 28's w/ plenty of room. Zilla's run a little short so I figured they would work. IF not I guess that means Id just have to order a lift kit


His was a 2010 Sport Edition. My 30" Zillas were taller than my 30" Silverbacks. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

interesting. Maybe I should stick w/ 28's then. I just know my 27's were REALLY short.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

JLOWERY said:


> My buddies Rex wouldn't clear 29.5 Terms or 30" Zillas he had to trim quite a bit of inner fender in the front and they still rubbed at full turn and that was on 6" wheels with springs turned all the way up.
> 
> KAWI RULES





Polaris425 said:


> interesting. Maybe I should stick w/ 28's then. I just know my 27's were REALLY short.


I think the 6" wide wheels probably had atleast a little to do with it, Texasdad had issues with 31 laws on 6" wheels....made them taller than mine on 7" wheels and he couldnt clear them. My stepdad has had 28" swamplites on 7" 2+5 offset Climax wheels under both his rex's....an 08 NRA Edition with only spring spacers, and now they are under the 11 Sport with an Xtreme Lift, with room to spare. I know he could tuck 29.5s and probably 30s as well.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

